# Snow Forecast



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Do you guys remember in the old forum when you clicked on snow, a plot of Colorado showing the snow forecast would pop up (among other snow forecast tools like the avalanche rose diagram)? What is that snow forecast website? It showed a map of Colorado with different colors depending on the amount of snow expected.

Thanks


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/col_dynamical.shtml

The interface has changed some, but it's a great tool.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm a fan of this site:
http://snowforecast.com/
They are usually maybe a little too optimistic, but I think they have a thoughful analysis from a couple of different sources. No maps, though.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks. Just what i needed.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/col_dynamical.shtml
> 
> The interface has changed some, but it's a great tool.



Nice tools thanks


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Those have all been set up at powderbuzz.com. Check it out, Frenchy does nice work. Maybe this counts as spam? Admin delete if you need to.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Not at all. It's post with useful and relevant information. Clicking on the "Backcountry Info" link in the Snowriders' Forum description will bring you to Powderbuzz.

COUNT


----------

